# Konverter / Umwandeln von TS Datei in was auch immer.



## Bmok (27. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, ich habe eine kurze Frage.
Ich hatte mir den Freevideokonverter runtergeladen und zuhause mal ausprobiert. 
Wenn ich z.B. mit einen flotten Dualcore einen DivX Film in Mpeg umwandel,
dauert sowas bei ca. 90 Minuten Filmlänge ca. 6-7 Minuten. 
Wenn es in Full HD umgewandelt wird, dauert es vielleicht ein paar Minuten länger.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage. Das Festplattengerät meines Vaters zeichnet Filme als TS Datei aus. ( Mpeg Transportstream )
Das Konvertieren in ein anderes Format dauert ca. 40 Minuten. Also deutlich länger als jedes andere Format. 
Ich benutze hierfür einen AMD X2 220 mit 2 x 2,8 Ghz. Kann das am fehlenden Cache liegen oder
dauert generell die Konvertierung einer TS Datei so lange ? 

MFG. Bmok


----------



## Research (27. März 2012)

Klingt merkwürdig. Probier mal SUPER aus. SUPER 2012 - Download - CHIP Online

Ich vermute das liegt am Programm bzw. am Format. Manche Formate brauchen mehr Rechenleistung.


----------



## Bmok (27. März 2012)

Hi, hatte ich schon mit Super und Any probiert, war auch nicht schneller.
Ob das am TS Format liegt ?


----------



## Research (27. März 2012)

Kann sein. Wie schlägt sich deine Kiste?

Von welchem Medium über welchen Anschluss wir der Film Konvertiert?


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2012)

Das liegt einfach an der Codierung.
Ein TS Stream hat nun mal eine andere Codierung als ein Divx oder AVI oder MKV Stream.

Du kannst den TS Stream bei einem anderen Rechner umwandeln lassen ob das anders ist aber ich sage mal nein.
Ist eben so. Akzeptieren oder Hardware aufrüsten.


----------



## Bmok (27. März 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt einfach an der Codierung.
> Ein TS Stream hat nun mal eine andere Codierung als ein Divx oder AVI oder MKV Stream.
> 
> Du kannst den TS Stream bei einem anderen Rechner umwandeln lassen ob das anders ist aber ich sage mal nein.
> Ist eben so. Akzeptieren oder Hardware aufrüsten.


 

Ich denke das auch, allerdings bin ich mir eben nicht 100%ig sicher.
Wobei ich mal vor längerer Zeit ein kleines Wettrennen ausprobiert hatte, mit folgender Umwandlung:

Mpeg Stream in Full HD mit Freevideoconverter. 
7850 gegen x4 920. 
Das Ergebnis war, der Quad war kaum schneller.
Allerdings war das eben Mpeg nicht .TS

Gruß Bmok


----------



## Roots (27. März 2012)

Ich kodiere auch gerne mal und kann die sagen, dass TS eindeutig länger braucht, ka wieso, aber es ist bei mir auch immer so, deswegen versuche ich schon das TS-format so gut es geht zu vermeiden


----------



## Dragonix (27. März 2012)

So lang in dem TS keine H264 Spur drinsteckt (die bekommen sie (noch!) nicht raus) gehen ProjectX und/oder PVAStrumento. Damit kriegst du die verpackten Elementarstreams raus und kannsts in das Format muxen was du willst. Non-HD Filme gehen in wenigen Minuten durch, bei mir limitiert hier die HDD (Ausnahme: AC3 Ton kann u.u. länger dauern beim Synchronisieren) - es findet eben keine Formatumwandlung statt.

Muxen nach Matroska: MKVToolnix
Muxen nach mpeg (Program Stream): mplex

Allgemein: TS ist ein CONTAINER, da kann recht viel drinnen sein (MPEG2 Video, MPEG2 Audio, H264 etc). Der verwendete Container sagt nur sehr wenig über die darin enthaltenen Formate aus.


----------



## Bmok (27. März 2012)

Danke für die Antwort, jetzt bin ich ein wenig schlauer. 
Ich probiere das mal aus, ob das mit diesen muxen funktioniert,
bzw. was dieses Festplattenaufnahmegerät das in Wirklichkeit verzapft. 

Gruß Bmok


----------



## Bmok (28. März 2012)

Hi, so ich habe gestern mal ein paar Tests Zuhause durchgeführt. 
Ich habe eine .TS-Datei genommen, die von dem Festplattenaufnahmegerät erstellt wurde. 
Falls jemand das Programm Mediaport kennt ? 
Wenn ich hier auf dieses Demuxen gehe, wird aus der TS-Datei recht schnell eine Filmdatei und eine Audiodatei.
Also nützt das nicht wirklich was zumal ich ja zwei Dateien habe oder ? 

Wenn ich einen Konverter nehme ist der sogar noch schneller, als wenn ich mit dem Mediaport Programm eine
Filmdatei erstelle. Also über den Daumen 2 Stunden Film in TS werden in ca. 1 Stunde in Mpeg umgewandelt.
Ob ich einen Quad oder Dualcore nehme, ändert leider nix an der Geschwindigkeit. 

Falls jemand noch Tips oder Wissen hat und dieses teilt, bin ich begeistert.

Gruß Bmok


----------



## onliner (28. März 2012)

Bmok schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch Tips oder Wissen hat und dieses teilt, bin ich begeistert.
> 
> Gruß Bmok


 Servus,

ich nutze für TS-Daten den TS-Doctor und habe damit gute erfahrungen gemacht. Selbst auf meinem betagtem rechner geht es recht zügig, sprich meist nicht länger als 45min. 
Das Teil ist zwar keine Freeware.... m.M . brauchbar 
TS-Doctor


----------



## Dragonix (28. März 2012)

Bmok schrieb:


> Hi, so ich habe gestern mal ein paar Tests Zuhause durchgeführt.
> Ich habe eine .TS-Datei genommen, die von dem Festplattenaufnahmegerät erstellt wurde.
> Falls jemand das Programm Mediaport kennt ?
> Wenn ich hier auf dieses Demuxen gehe, wird aus der TS-Datei recht schnell eine Filmdatei und eine Audiodatei.
> ...


 
Ja, wie bereits beschrieben musst du die Dateien einfach wieder in ein Format deiner Wahl muxen.
Was du hingegen machst ist Qualitätstechnisch mehr als bedenklich: Du konvertierst ein MPEG Video /ERNEUT/ (neue Verluste) in MPEG.

Ansonsten hab ich vom TS-Doctor bislang auch recht gutes gehört, aber wie gesagt, der kostet eben.


----------

